# Pot O' Gold Nigerian Overdue



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

My sweet girl is a FF, she was 145 days two days ago. Can anyone tell by looking at this photo of her this morning, if our wait is soon to be over?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We can't tell. Good luck!


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

That's not what I wanted to hear lol, thank you!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

what's her udder look like?


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

It's still not tight or full.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like she has a lot filling to do still. It'll probably be a while.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

When was she with a buck? Do you have a buck on site or did you do stud service on a different farm?


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

She was with him on Oct 13, I witnessed it. However, we did leave her with him for about a week after that also. I have him here.


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

So, I suppose it's possible that she didn't take when we thought, although all the signs were there. Now I'm nervous lol. Guess we will just keep a close eye on her. Is it fairly normal for Nigerians to go past day 145? Or does she look way off that date?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's normal for them to go day 142/143 - 153 or so. Honestly I think the day 145 due date bit just means the range in which they go is larger than standard goats' and they tend to go sooner rather than later. So was she running with the buck?

She could always fill her udder later. That happens every now and then.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Sometimes they do fill a lot in the last 24-28 hrs before kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone.

It is so hard to say, but all we can do is wait and watch.
Her udder can definitely grow overnight, I wouldn't worry just yet.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I have several does that will come in heat and stand for the buck, but then about a week or so later will be in heat again and stand again. So, if they were together for a week it that could be what happened.
I wouldn't worry


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Doesn't look close at all to me, but sometimes they surprise you.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

I had a ff Nigerian gonto day 151 last year


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

I have another question. When she is laying down, her vulva is open about two fingers wide. I can see something red just inside of it. Nothing is protruding out of it though. Is this normal?


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Here is one of my Nigerians. She still has 5 days. She is very open and has been loosing her mucus plug.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

It depends as that can description can include a large amount of stuff. Sometimes they can have a slight prolapse which isn't something to panic over.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

That's what one of my fainters looks like right now. I told her if she loosens up anymore they are just gonna fall out lol


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes TBS, that's exactly what I keep saying lol. She's had mucus off and on for over a week now. I love the babies, but hate the waiting game lol. I believe she lost her ligaments this afternoon, though she really has me doubting any knowledge I may have had


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Seems like they are good at that lol. My girl isn't due for 3 more weeks. We just started slight discharge so I'm trying not to get too anxious too soon lol.


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Is this a small prolapse? I believe I have refigured her due date for this coming Saturday.


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

I should add, she had her front legs up eating hay in the last photo, this is her standing normal. Does she look close to Kidding yet?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder needs to fill in a lot more.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Not quiet yet. Normally when it opens like that it means they'll have multiples


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

No, not a prolapse. And yes, more udder filling to do.


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Ok so basically it's just pressure and nothing to worry about, that takes a brick off me. She's only my second Doe to kid, do I obviously worry daily about everything. She must have gone back into heat 18-21 days later, putting her between day 138 -141 today. I first noticed slight discharge on her Feb 27, and Udder filling a bit around Feb 11 or so. Here's a photo from this morning, does this weekend for due date look like it should be correct to you all?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She'd have to do some quick filling, but it's definitely possible.


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

If it weren't for that udder, I would certainly think anytime now. She has changed drastically in shape overnight


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

This was yesterday, I see a HUGE change!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely it could be soon. Her udder may fill overnight or after kidding. Keep an eye on her, she is definitely changing.


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Does it look as if her ligaments are gone? I don't think I'm feeling them anymore since after taking those last photos.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She definitely looks sunken in. Any change in her udder?


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

It doesn't seem larger, but same thing...about the time I took these pics this afternoon, about 3 hours ago, Udder has tightened.


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

This is her just now


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone? Does it seem that she's going into labor? With my other Doe, we had two signs, she became very vocal and we had the same as last pic I posted. She delivered about 7 hours later.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That may be starts of labor!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news? Discharge longer?


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

No discharge right now.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Have you gone in to see if she's dilated?


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

No, I have no clue and I don't want to hurt her. Do you think I need to?


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

I truly don't know how to check her. I also don't want to unless I hVe to.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I would wait to see what happens. She looks ready now. What is she doing?


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Still just laying around. Can you tell me how to check dilati?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You don't need to. It could just be her plug, in which case you have a few hours to a few weeks to wait


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I wouldn't check unless she was showing distress or if the bag broke and it wasn't going in good time If she is eating and acting "pregnant" normal I would just keep and eye on her


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

AND.......still waiting lol, not even discharge today.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Me too! I feel for ya!


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Lol, minibarn I think our does would be besties. My other Doe was textbook labor/delivery. This girl has had me going for weeks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If ever you are worried about the doe. Go in and check her. If you feel she is acting OK, then you do not need to.
If she is getting up and down a lot, has a bloody discharge, she may be in trouble, even if she is not pushing. 
Wash up, put on a new surgical glove and with 2 fingers, see if you hit a wall when you go in or go all the way through and might even feel a nose or hoof. If she is open, she is in labor. If you hit a wall, she is not. If open and she has been getting up and down a lot or blood is present go in and see what is happening. 
Cut your finger nails short, no rings.


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you, she seems fine for now. I appreciate the advice!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome.


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

We are still here and waiting lol! Tomorrow is either day 142 or 145. She has had no more discharge since the other night. Praying she brings us some precious babies soon, I'm terrible at this waiting game!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She's getting close!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Very pretty girl! At least you know her due date....my girl still waiting too without a known due date!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

minibarn said:


> Very pretty girl! At least you know her due date....my girl still waiting too without a known due date!


Same here it's extremely frustrating isn't it?


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you, she's a real sweetheart and I've had her since 3 weeks old and bottle fed her  hoping I get a keeper doeling from her!


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Lol, well I thought she was due March 7'th. I've been waiting awhile


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Just more mucus plug, or? She lost quite a bit of mucus plug a week and a half ago. She's around Day 143-146


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep mucus plug, she looks like she has more time to go. Her udder isn't super tight. 
Her tail is straight up, not droopy yet.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Yea her udder isnt there yet i dont think


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

This looks quite a bit thicker today, I can't believe the amount of mucus she's had!! Udder is fuller today, teets are wider. We are getting closer! Day 147 or 144


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Getting closer.


----------



## itsacandynigerians (May 31, 2016)

And that thick discharge is back again, what in the world is going on?!


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

I just went and checked her. This discharge had went away, but it's back again...I'm almost swearing I don't feel her ligaments. I will check ten more times at least. I believe true due date at 145 is tomorrow. I'm so excited, I can't contain myself, she was my bottle baby!!


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Can I check, safely, to see if she's finally dilating?


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

And if she's not, we can go to bed lol


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I wouldn't go in to check if she's not acting like she's in labor then I wouldn't worry


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

I just internally checked Bella, there was no road block


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

I got scared, but there was nothing there stopping me from trying to go further in. I freaked out


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

She's crying now, yay this is it!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

How far did you go in? And it does sound like it may be go time! Gold luck


----------



## itsacandynigerians (May 31, 2016)

Lol I didn't attempt to go far, I just knew there was no road block. She is still softly crying, so no doubt she is finally in labor


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!! Hopefully soon


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Keep us updated!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things are OK.


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

So far, no kids. She seems content and comfortable this morning, However, ligaments most definitely are gone. I guess she will push the 12 hour "rule".


----------



## itsacandynigerians (May 31, 2016)

She is finally in labor, contractions and all!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Yay! Finally! Good luck!!!


----------



## itsacandynigerians (May 31, 2016)

She's been having contractions for almost three hours now, no real close together but fairly consistent. She just went to pee and squatted but nothing came out. Normal?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes. From all the pressure back there, they sometimes think they need to pee when they really don't.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Any news?


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Nope, still just contracting. I didn't realize she would have contractions this long. She lost her ligaments about 22 hours ago!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Wonder if you shouldnt go in and feel for a stuck kid. My girls have always kidded in the 24 hr time period once ligs were gone. Most were within 12 hrs.


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

She easily kidded two girls at 8:15 pm, 15 minutes longer and it would have been a full 24 hours from start to end  Thank you everyone for the help and encouragement!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats! Glad she finally had them! they are adorable


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So cute! Congratulations! Such a relief when the long wait is over!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Hooray!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Much better pics today, I'm so glad it's over and everything went perfectly, that was too much anxiety lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> Wonder if you shouldnt go in and feel for a stuck kid. My girls have always kidded in the 24 hr time period once ligs were gone. Most were within 12 hrs.


One of my does loses her ligs completely about 3 weeks before kidding. It's not the most reliable of methods to tell when they will kid.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're adorable, congrats!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

With my girls it's accurate about 99% of the time. Once in a while I'll get the rare odd goat that fakes it, or 'pretends' to lose her ligs, but I can _usually_ tell when it's for real. When they're really and truly gone they'll usually kid within 24 hrs and won't come back.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

The lig thing has been accurate for me so far. Except for the doe i wasnt expecting to pop yet. She fell through the crack


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO cute.


----------

